# prue(donna)



## prue333 (Sep 10, 2009)

hi i was told im a dieabetic bout 3weeks ago and i read up on things about it and some of the things scer me as i read that u can go blind im only 25 wiv 3 littel girls and a partner it things like that that warys u ther is so much info i just dow no what is what lol. im on tablets for mine they are called metiform im a type 2 diebetic


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Donna, welcome to the forum! There are a lot of things to take in at first, not least of which is the possibility of diabetic complications. But whilst it is good to be aware of these, remember that they are NOT inevitable. Learning how to control your blood sugar will mean that you have a much better chance of avoiding any of them, and treatment is so much better nowadays than it was even ten years ago.

Try to stay calm, and let us know if there is anything in particular that is worrying you or that you don't understand and we will try and do our best to help - you're not alone in this, and the people here have all been through what you are going through now, so they understand completely.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Prue / Donna & welcome. Don't panic! What the information in leaflets and on the web doesn't always emphasise enough is that complications due to diabetes, such as sight problems, happen largely in poorly controlled diabetes and  diabetes that has gone undiagnosed for a long time. So, the priority for you and your medical team is to find medication, blood testing regime, diet and activity levels that are appropraite for you and your situation. I'm guessing that your tablets are actually called metformin? It may take some time to find the right tablets and the right dosage, so you may have to return for "tweaking". Any questions, feel free to ask - there are many others who have personal experience of type 2 diabetes, unlike myself.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 10, 2009)

I know how you feel Prue. I only got my diagnosis a few days ago and I'm still at panic stations, trying to find out as much as I can and come to terms with this. The folk in here are very helpful and encouraging though and that's a great help. I think the best thing you can do right now is ask all the questions you can think of, no matter if you think they're stupid. And don't be afraid to pester your medical team for answers either, it's what they're there for. That's what I'm doing.

We can do this.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Hello and Welcome to the forum Donna , try not to worry too much , any help or advice you need just ask .*


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Donna ..

Welcome to the forum ... The large extended family .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Prue/Donna.  Welcome to the forum, we all know how you feel right now, but you'll be surprised at how quickly you learn stuff to help you take control.  Try not to panic.

xx


----------



## Corrine (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Donna and welcome.  I can only echo what everyone else has said and add that it does get easier.  Whatever you want to know just ask and feel free to rant, moan - whatever you feel like.  We all know what it was like in the beginning!


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi & welcome.
Try not to worry about things that might happen, you should just listen to how to manage your bg levels, be as good as you can and you will be ok. 

Julie x


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

hi there and a warm welcome dont panic you are amongst freinds now ask anything anytime someone will always be here for you x


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Donna - Sorry to hear about your problems.

The best way to get Type 2 sorted out is to start by cutting back on the carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice. 

Best Wishes - John


----------

